# 2010 Marzocchi 888 WC weights....



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

I don't have time to resize all pics right now and all specifics (probably tomorrow morning)

But I weighed 2 World Cup forks and they came in at 6.85 and 6.83 pounds that is with uncut steerer tube, axles, crowns and *FULL BATH OF OIL*...this fork is lighter then the 08-09 888 SL ATA which weighed 6.96

my next post will go into how they cut weight and improved technology (shims)

BTW bushings have a new coated material and are fitted and reamed into place instead of put into a casting seat.....meaning no more slop and no stiction

here are pics of the weights.....it is the real deal

available in Sept....


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

looking good!
If possible get the wieght of the 66 RC3


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

Looks good but are those production 2010 888's?


----------



## Marzocchi Tech Department (Mar 31, 2008)

mtb_biker said:


> Looks good but are those production 2010 888's?


I have already finished final settings on this fork. Oil hieght has been set and all correct production parts are in the fork. Yes, they are production 2010's. The 3rd fork is on my bike. 
TR


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Axel to crown? The lower clamp looks tall...


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

supah sweet

Looks like the graphics are the same. Hopefully they can be removed easily. I was really hoping for the oldschool bomber graphics (I thought I saw that on lopes bike from sea otter....)


----------



## jutny (Apr 25, 2008)

I love the feel of Zoke forks, but damn, the graphics and the shiny stanchions need to go. At least the stanchions.


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

jutny said:


> I love the feel of Zoke forks, but damn, the graphics and the shiny stanchions need to go. At least the stanchions.


dont like nickle coated stanchons? they're not there for looks...

and i think those forks in the background are 09 models...not the same as the one being weighed.


----------



## Cable0guy (Jun 19, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> available in Sept....


From Sea Otter? Take a trip to Marzocchi?

Are you looking at the '10 888 for your M3?


----------



## Stalk (May 24, 2005)

Who cares about 888 ... j/k
But seriously, get some weights on 66


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 25, 2006)

Release time frame?


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

Why would you not add to the thread you previously created directly relating to the subject? 

I like the nickel stanchions. The tall looking crowns put me off. The customer service at Marzocchi puts me off as well, however I've got a Boxxer WC, Travis Triple Ti, 40rc2 maybe it's time to try the other big M company.

-Kevin


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

66 weight?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Nick_M2R said:


> looking good!
> If possible get the wieght of the 66 RC3


66.... 6.01 180mm
55....5.20 160mm
44....4.03 140mm (trail bike)


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

mtb_biker said:


> Looks good but are those production 2010 888's?


yes production models


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> Axel to crown? The lower clamp looks tall...


same as 2008's and 09's


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

They went back to the tall crowns again?


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

What do you mean went back? They're the same as last year, and that was around 20mm lower than the previous generation (2007). Not a tall fork at all.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Cable0guy said:


> From Sea Otter? Take a trip to Marzocchi?
> 
> Are you looking at the '10 888 for your M3?


sad to say but I am a weight weenie.....to take 2 pounds off my bike means I will have a 2010 888 WC....replacing my dependable 06 RC2X


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Hangtime said:


> Release time frame?


available in Sept


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

brillantesdv said:


> dont like nickle coated stanchons? they're not there for looks...
> 
> and i think those forks in the background are 09 models...not the same as the one being weighed.


forks in background are indeed 2009's....weighed forks where 2010's


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

DHidiot said:


> What do you mean went back? They're the same as last year, and that was around 20mm lower than the previous generation (2007). Not a tall fork at all.


Guess I haven't really looked at them over the past few years. Now I know.


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> sad to say but I am a weight weenie.....to take 2 pounds off my bike means I will have a 2010 888 WC....replacing my dependable 06 RC2X


You run a Michelin 2.8 on an M3 with a WTB bigass saddle and Saint cranks. You are not a weight weenie.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

DHidiot said:


> You run a Michelin 2.8 on an M3 with a WTB bigass saddle and Saint cranks. You are not a weight weenie.


still around 40 pounds


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

Looks promising. Hopefully they can turn it around. Where are the internal shots? How much oil? Details...


----------



## BIKESerFUN (Sep 5, 2007)

Boxxer WC=5.9 pounds.


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

BIKESerFUN said:


> Boxxer WC=5.9 pounds.


Yes. And that scares me. They went with larger stanchions, larger castings, a more intricate damper (with no plastic parts anymore apparently), and managed to lose weight during all that.........so what got thinner???? They were already toothpicks...


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

DHidiot said:


> Yes. And that scares me. They went with larger stanchions, larger castings, a more intricate damper (with no plastic parts anymore apparently), and managed to lose weight during all that.........so what got thinner???? They were already toothpicks...


uh, isnt that the same question we have for zocchi?

What is the stanchion diameter of the 888 VS boxxer? I think that may be part of it? And is that boxxer weight verified with proper oil the way SMT has done for us on the 888?


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

DHidiot said:


> Yes. And that scares me. They went with larger stanchions, larger castings, a more intricate damper (with no plastic parts anymore apparently), and managed to lose weight during all that.........so what got thinner???? They were already toothpicks...


There are little midgets running around the inside of their forks. I hear they are lighter than Ti bolts and have thrice the productivity of an american worker.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

DHidiot said:


> Yes. And that scares me. They went with larger stanchions, larger castings, a more intricate damper (with no plastic parts anymore apparently), and managed to lose weight during all that.........so what got thinner???? They were already toothpicks...


All the newer forks are using thin wall tubing that will tear rubbing against a stick it seems! Will the seals last a year plus?


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

BIKESerFUN said:


> Boxxer WC=5.9 pounds.


Boxxer WC = Weaker
Boxxer WC = Flexier
Boxxer WC = WAY less durable
Boxxer WC = Needs alot more care (race fork)

888 = Titanium Hardware standard  
RC3 > mission control :

Boxxer WC = Over Rated (yea i said it  )

Marzocchi 888 RC3 WC > Boxxer WC

Gonna cause some flaming me thinks :thumbsup:


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Nick_M2R said:


> Boxxer WC = Weaker
> Boxxer WC = Flexier
> Boxxer WC = WAY less durable
> Boxxer WC = Needs alot more care (race fork)
> ...


What there is now a 2mm diff. between Marz and RS? That isn't much.


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

also...hard to believe one has had the chance to compare both forks side by side seeing as one has _just _come to be available to the public, and the other isnt out til september. so the boxxer vs 888 thing is moot for now.

that said though, if the new 888 comes with all the extra springs (i'll most likely need the softest spring) in Ti form...i'll be on board to try it. something i wish Fox would do with the 40.


----------



## jutny (Apr 25, 2008)

brillantesdv said:


> dont like nickle coated stanchons? they're not there for looks...
> 
> and i think those forks in the background are 09 models...not the same as the one being weighed.


while i don't like the looks, haven't "we" (read: materials engineers) found slippery-er and more durable anti-friction coatings than nickel?


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

None of this stuff means anything until we find out whether they're more durable and have better quality control than they've had recently. It could weigh 3 pounds but it wouldn't mean anything if it has bushing slop and a creaky crown straight out of the box.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

man those look sweet. 

are they getting rid of the 888 ata all together??? i love my 09

i could see a 55 making its way onto my Intense SS sometime near sept....


----------



## Marzocchi Tech Department (Mar 31, 2008)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> Axel to crown? The lower clamp looks tall...


A to C's

888 = 583mm @ 200mm travel
66 = 568mm @ 180mm travel
55 = 541mm @ 160mm travel
44 = 518mm @ 140mm travel

MTD Tom


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 25, 2006)

Why the return to the longer A2C for the 888.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Jim311 said:


> None of this stuff means anything until we find out whether they're more durable and have better quality control than they've had recently. It could weigh 3 pounds but it wouldn't mean anything if it has bushing slop and a creaky crown straight out of the box.


no bushing play for 2010 because

1)new material used in bushing

2)instead of stock bushings put down into a casting seat. The bushings for 2010 are fitted bushings reamed into exact size....this makes the tolerances more precise.....and gives less stiction also....

man hours for each fork and production costs went up but Marzocchi is keeping the same price

that is awesome


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

climbingbubba said:


> man those look sweet.
> 
> are they getting rid of the 888 ata all together??? i love my 09
> 
> i could see a 55 making its way onto my Intense SS sometime near sept....


yes......why keep the 
ATA when the WC is lighter??


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> yes......why keep the
> ATA when the WC is lighter??


Just to make sure: 888 ATA will no longer be on offer for 2010?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

tatankainlondon said:


> Just to make sure: 888 ATA will no longer be on offer for 2010?


there will be no 888 ATA for 2010 (get the WC it is lighter)
ATA will only be for XC forks....

one other thing....most people don't realize air forks take more adjustments, maintenance and dialing for each individual trail....


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

any word if they will include all the extra springs? or will you have to order if you want firmer or softer? and will they be Ti as well?


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

Ok, I get in now.
If all we see now is still as promising when 888s hit the production later this year, then Marzocchi is a sure bet for me.6,5lb for ti coil forks is impressive without being scary light as Boxxer WC. I only hope the complete production forks will be equally light. 
Someone said the shiny finish is not cool but I actually like it


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

Shims SMT tell us about there shims!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

boogenman said:


> Shims SMT tell us about there shims!


lets just say the fork has plenty of range out of the box......but there is a whole shim kit for advanced riders and needs...I will post pics next week of the shims (placements and kits)and show how marz lowered the weights (with pics) ...just too much to put down...I have 2 pages of notes....and about 80 pics of internals to resize about 10 pics of shims


----------



## YoPawn (Mar 26, 2008)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> lets just say the fork has plenty of range out of the box......but there is a whole shim kit for advanced riders and needs...I will post pics next week of the shims (placements and kits)and show how marz lowered the weights (with pics) ...just too much to put down...I have 2 pages of notes....and about 80 pics of internals to resize about 10 pics of shims


Oh snap! does this mean we can now open zoke dampers? Oh... My... GOD! Been dreaming of this day for quite some time.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

YoPawn said:


> Oh snap! does this mean we can now open zoke dampers? Oh... My... GOD! Been dreaming of this day for quite some time.


yes your dream came true...sneak peak next week with pics!!


----------



## YoPawn (Mar 26, 2008)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> yes your dream came true...sneak peak next week with pics!!


did you get any glances at the new 55rc3? Heard they have Ti springs and volume adjust! So Sick!

Marzocchi is going to be one hell of a tough contender in 2010. I have yet to even consider anything else. I can't possibly imagine a fork feeling better than my 08 rc3, yet it is going to happen. :devil: :cornut: :band: :yesnod:


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> I have 2 pages of notes....and about 80 pics of internals to resize about 10 pics of shims


*My God, man!

Show us the SHIMZ!!!*


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> yes your dream came true...sneak peak next week with pics!!


With windows image resizer, it takes about 10 sec per pic.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> no bushing play for 2010 because
> 
> 1)new material used in bushing
> 
> ...


So this modified way that Zocchi is doing their bushings - is this new for 2010, or is the technology being used already on the 09 stuff to eliminate the 08 issues.

Or is it going to be 2010 first try thing?

Liking what you are saying so far.......


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

YoPawn said:


> did you get any glances at the new 55rc3? Heard they have Ti springs and volume adjust! So Sick!
> 
> Marzocchi is going to be one hell of a tough contender in 2010. I have yet to even consider anything else. I can't possibly imagine a fork feeling better than my 08 rc3, yet it is going to happen. :devil: :cornut: :band: :yesnod:


yep...ti springs and more.......the 2010 55 weighs 5.2 pounds:eekster:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Mr.P said:


> *My God, man!
> 
> Show us the SHIMZ!!!*


fvck I am lazy
...here is the end of an 09 cartridge and 2010 cartridge...all the shim stuff I will post next week


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Bushings*

That's pretty much what I was told, too. They said they'd gone back to their old bushing vendors to get a better quality bushing. So maybe it isn't really new material - maybe they went back to the old, better material. But maybe not. In any case, the message is - they have acknowledged there was a problem with stiction and quality and they're doing what it takes to address that problem.


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> fvck I am lazy
> ...here is the end of an 09 cartridge and 2010 cartridge...all the shim stuff I will post next week


Thanks dood. :thumbsup:

P


----------



## switchmode (Aug 31, 2007)

Im still not sure about them my 08 was a total POS. I was really disappointed. Yes they did fix the bushing slop and lighten it up a little. That I did have beef with but the major thing that drove me was the lack of any ramp up in the cartridge and how easy the fork bottomed out over even the smallest drop. Then when you ask what the hell they tell you to add more oil which just causes the fork to hydro lock before bottoming and feels like crap in the rest of the travel. It will take a lot to convince me into buying another Zoke, I was a die hard zoke fan up to now but they blew it.

As for the New Boxxer, everyone is pretty quick to judge only a few have been shipped out so far and it sounds like everyone is just be skeptics and not basing anything on real world experiences.

Just my two cents


----------



## IntenseMack10 (May 16, 2006)

switchmode said:


> Im still not sure about them my 08 was a total POS. I was really disappointed. Yes they did fix the bushing slop and lighten it up a little. That I did have beef with but the major thing that drove me was the lack of any ramp up in the cartridge and how easy the fork bottomed out over even the smallest drop. Then when you ask what the hell they tell you to add more oil which just causes the fork to hydro lock before bottoming and feels like crap in the rest of the travel. It will take a lot to convince me into buying another Zoke, I was a die hard zoke fan up to now but they blew it.
> 
> As for the New Boxxer, everyone is pretty quick to judge only a few have been shipped out so far and it sounds like everyone is just be skeptics and not basing anything on real world experiences.
> 
> Just my two cents


Which '08 fork did you have?


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

IntenseMack10 said:


> Which '08 fork did you have?


wUrd. Did you run like a soft spring and weigh 200 pounds? I was just pounding the **** out of mine today, and its probably a tad under sprung, and I didn't bottom it....


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

Mr. Shiver, do you have any data on the Dirt Jumper and the 4X series?


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

DHidiot said:


> What do you mean went back? They're the same as last year, and that was around 20mm lower than the previous generation (2007). Not a tall fork at all.


No. The 05 were 20mm higher. The measured AC of 07 888rc2x was 584mm.


----------



## Marzocchi Tech Department (Mar 31, 2008)

Hangtime said:


> Why the return to the longer A2C for the 888.


From what I know the only model that was shorter was the 888 ATA forks. It is 579mm. Most likely the added hieght is due to the thickness of the lower clamp. I'm not real sure why the ATA fork was shorter. \
MTD Tom


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 25, 2006)

579mm ? (09' or 10') the website lists the 2009 ATA, RC and RC/WC at 567. Not being nitpicky but the BoXXers and Fox 40 are both staying in the 565 range for better frame geo. Zoke made this switch as well for the same reason. Now going back to a higher fork?

http://www.marzocchi.com/Template/d...Folder=208&IDOggetto=56482&LN=UK&Sito=usa-mtb


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Hangtime said:


> 579mm ? (09' or 10') the website lists the 2009 ATA, RC and RC/WC at 567. Not being nitpicky but the BoXXers and Fox 40 are both staying in the 565 range for better frame geo. Zoke made this switch as well for the same reason. Now going back to a higher fork?


I thought a 60° HT angle was all the rage? Not to mention the prevalance of extremely low-stack headsets these days.


----------



## Marzocchi Tech Department (Mar 31, 2008)

Hangtime said:


> 579mm ? (09' or 10') the website lists the 2009 ATA, RC and RC/WC at 567. Not being nitpicky but the BoXXers and Fox 40 are both staying in the 565 range for better frame geo. Zoke made this switch as well for the same reason. Now going back to a higher fork?
> 
> http://www.marzocchi.com/Template/d...Folder=208&IDOggetto=56482&LN=UK&Sito=usa-mtb


Once again our website is not correct. 567mm is for a 180mm 66. I will let the "IT" know and have it corrected.

The shortest 888 fork we did was the 2006-7 fork. It was 576mm with a flat lower clamp.

I just looked at a drawing of a FOX 40 (on their website) and the ride hieght is 571mm.

I just physically measured my 2010 888. It is set at the lowest ride hieght setting and measured at 579mm.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 25, 2006)

Yeah, I want this with DW Link and 2010 888.


----------



## Renegade (May 10, 2004)

So, do you void your warranty if you open up the cartridge to reshim it? I can't imagine Marzocchi being happy with allowing there customers to work on their own forks.  
As mentioned in the ridemonkey thread. Marz. promised us years ago that the roco would be totally owner friendly, and parts like shims would be rewadily available for the owner who wanted to tune their shock.
I don't think that ever happened.


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

Are you high? I don't think Marzocchi has even given me crap about any warranty issues knowing that I've worked on ALL my stuff, except when I break things myself (or someone breaks it for me which is typically what happens)....the difference is I tell them what's up and don't try to weasel my way into warranties on things that are user error. By now they're pretty good at spotting user errors....

The Roco is owner friendly. I can do a full rebuild/re-shim and bench bleed on one in a half hour. There are manuals available online for a complete bench bleed. Shims are available anywhere (McMaster, Mx-Tech, a bunch of other moto suspension places), and a Roco rebuild kit can be sold directly to the customer. Would you like the shock to rebuild itself for you maybe?

It sounds to me like you just have a bone to pick with Marzocchi, since this is about how much a 2010 FORK WEIGHS.


----------



## Marzocchi Tech Department (Mar 31, 2008)

Renegade said:


> So, do you void your warranty if you open up the cartridge to reshim it? I can't imagine Marzocchi being happy with allowing there customers to work on their own forks.
> As mentioned in the ridemonkey thread. Marz. promised us years ago that the roco would be totally owner friendly, and parts like shims would be rewadily available for the owner who wanted to tune their shock.
> I don't think that ever happened.


Welp, I rebuild ROCO's using a cresent wrench, a 2.5mm allen, and set of calipers to measure the IFP depth, and a shock pump. So no special tools are needed.

As far as shims, all you have to do is call and ask (661) 257-6630....850788/C for 0.10 thick shims from 11mm to 23mm. and 850789/C for 0.15mm shims from 11mm to 23mm. There's the shims you need.

As far as instructions on bleeding the shock. Windwave, our English distributor has a 40+ page power piont I WROTE that is posted on their website. Why not on the the official Marzocchi website....it's Italian Mafia controlled ....I'm still not sure on that one.

You have to be mechanically inclined, or at least have the preception you are mechanically inclined to work on these. It's not like legos.

Was there something I am missing??


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

Renegade said:


> So, do you void your warranty if you open up the cartridge to reshim it? I can't imagine Marzocchi being happy with allowing there customers to work on their own forks.


Look at the bottom of the 2010 cartridge. It is screwed on rather than crimped or bonded. Screwed = access.

Marzocchi Tech Department helped with vital information and positive reinforcement when we publicly started looking at shimming the TST2 damper. It all played out very publicly on these forums. Perhaps not "official" but it made me a fan :thumbsup: What other company is going to give you info to actively modify/improve their dampers? (see my sig)

A race fork should be easily shim modifyable. Generally, knobs just open ports, or add spring preload to damping which seem to be blunt tools compared to the precision of shims.

P


----------



## Renegade (May 10, 2004)

Marzocchi Tech Department said:


> Welp, I rebuild ROCO's using a cresent wrench, a 2.5mm allen, and set of calipers to measure the IFP depth, and a shock pump. So no special tools are needed.
> 
> As far as shims, all you have to do is call and ask (661) 257-6630....850788/C for 0.10 thick shims from 11mm to 23mm. and 850789/C for 0.15mm shims from 11mm to 23mm. There's the shims you need.
> 
> ...


Tom, yes; putting all that information in every owners manual that was sold with a roco. If they even had one. And yes, they are not legos. But shocks aren't satellites, so I think I can manage, thank you.
Mr.P, I was being sarcastic; I can see that the damper now opens. So now we need access to parts, and some recommendations from the manufacturer for all us ham-fisted wrenches.


----------



## YoPawn (Mar 26, 2008)

switchmode said:


> Im still not sure about them my 08 was a total POS. I was really disappointed. Yes they did fix the bushing slop and lighten it up a little. That I did have beef with but the major thing that drove me was the lack of any ramp up in the cartridge and how easy the fork bottomed out over even the smallest drop. Then when you ask what the hell they tell you to add more oil which just causes the fork to hydro lock before bottoming and feels like crap in the rest of the travel. It will take a lot to convince me into buying another Zoke, I was a die hard zoke fan up to now but they blew it.
> 
> As for the New Boxxer, everyone is pretty quick to judge only a few have been shipped out so far and it sounds like everyone is just be skeptics and not basing anything on real world experiences.
> 
> Just my two cents


Which 08?

Your experience is completely opposite of mine with the 66 rc3. Never hits bottom, even doing 8 foot to overshot landing, yet always uses all of the travel on big hits. I've never ridden a fork that A. Resists brake dive, while B. Being so supple, while C. Not slamming bottom.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Renegade said:


> T. So now we need access to parts, and some recommendations from the manufacturer for all us ham-fisted wrenches.


you will be able to buy a full shim kit....pretty cool stuff...I will post all that in the shim post next week


----------



## YoPawn (Mar 26, 2008)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> you will be able to buy a full shim kit....pretty cool stuff...I will post all that in the shim post next week


So to clarify. You can only modify the shim stack on the WC or all of the rc3? or what?

I have the feeling I would spend more time messin with shimz than riding the damn thing. I love tinkering! 

Also, withe new move to more adjust ability by the user, are we going to see more spring kits for different weights? My biggest beef is when Marzocchi puts a spring in for a 100 lb fairy, and forces us men to pump in tons of air. My 66 rc3 had a nice stiff spring in there to begin with, for that I am grateful, but it would be nice if everyone could ride without air or too much coil.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

YoPawn said:


> So to clarify. You can only modify the shim stack on the WC or all of the rc3? or what?
> 
> I have the feeling I would spend more time messin with shimz than riding the damn thing. I love tinkering!


on all triple 888's with the RC3 cartridges


----------



## YoPawn (Mar 26, 2008)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> on all triple 888's with the RC3 cartridges


Oh boy! I'm gonna get myself into all types of trouble!

So, how exactly did you get this inside scoop? 

Do I need to make use of some knee pads for a pass into there or what?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

YoPawn said:


> Oh boy! I'm gonna get myself into all types of trouble!
> 
> So, how exactly did you get this inside scoop?
> 
> Do I need to make use of some knee pads for a pass into there or what?


nm,............


----------



## switchmode (Aug 31, 2007)

YoPawn said:


> Which 08?
> 
> Your experience is completely opposite of mine with the 66 rc3. Never hits bottom, even doing 8 foot to overshot landing, yet always uses all of the travel on big hits. I've never ridden a fork that A. Resists brake dive, while B. Being so supple, while C. Not slamming bottom.


I had the 888 WC RC3. I am 6'4" and weight 210 lbs. I had the stiff spring in the fork from day one due to my weight. Before this fork I have had and ridden a wide range of zokes from the first Z1, 888s, Shivers, and both Monsters (not super). I have never had a problem with any product till now. I would sometimes have to put the stiffer spring in but in most cases the spring sent stock was suffice. Now I'm not just basing what I'm saying here on just my fork but all of my friends 2008 888 WC RC3 too. A group of us would be coming down the trail over a drop over 4 feet and all our forks would ping like crazy, thats right metal to metal bottom. Like I said ya sure you can add more oil to the fork but all you are doing is causing the fork to hydrolock before it bottoms. It doesn't helps with the make the fork more progressive or change your dampening characteristics. The fork was a total miss in my books. It didn't do a single thing better than any of the older forks, it felt like the fork went backwards.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

switchmode said:


> Like I said ya sure you can add more oil to the fork but all you are doing is causing the fork to hydrolock before it bottoms.


Wrong.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

DHidiot said:


> except when I break things myself (or someone breaks it for me which is typically what happens).


Now who would you be referring to mr.....


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Gemini2k05 said:


> Now who would you be referring to mr.....


some downhilling Idiot


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

Gemini2k05 said:


> Now who would you be referring to mr.....


Butthole you haven't broken any of my Roco's....yet. That was someone else.


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

MTD-

Will the 2010 55 RC3's have adjustable shim stacks as well? Any plan to sell the Ti springs to current 55 owners?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Nagaredama said:


> MTD-
> Any plan to sell the Ti springs to current 55 owners?


any cartridges and inners are inner changeable with 08's and 09's


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

will they still have the 66 ata? if not ill buy an 09 but i am willing to wait for 2010 if they will still have it. the market is in desperate need of a travel adjust 180mm fork especially with all the new 180 FR frames coming out this year.

also what are the weights on the 66's?

also why don't they make high end air DH forks? i say scrap the ata but make an air fork. if they can drop the coil version down to 6.8 then they could easily drop the air to 6.5ish right?


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

DHidiot said:


> Butthole you haven't broken any of my Roco's....yet. That was someone else.


Lol, just brakes I guess


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

climbingbubba said:


> will they still have the 66 ata? if not ill buy an 09 but i am willing to wait for 2010 if they will still have it. the market is in desperate need of a travel adjust 180mm fork especially with all the new 180 FR frames coming out this year.
> 
> also what are the weights on the 66's?
> 
> also why don't they make high end air DH forks? i say scrap the ata but make an air fork. if they can drop the coil version down to 6.8 then they could easily drop the air to 6.5ish right?


no air forks for 2010 in the dh/fr class, but air available in XC forks

2010 66 weighs 6.01 pounds lighter then the ata's this year

Marzocchi saw 2 things why not to have an air fork
1) fork with coil weighs less then the old ata's
2) most people don't realize that air forks require more maintenance and dialing to get fork set up right.....better to have something simplier for the masses


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> 2010 66 weighs 6.01 pounds lighter then the ata's this year


Say WHAT????????????????


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

tatankainlondon said:


> Say WHAT????????????????


new marz forks for 2010 are lighter then the comparable ATA forks of 08 and 09


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

Impressive !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> no air forks for 2010 in the dh/fr class, but air available in XC forks
> 
> 2010 66 weighs 6.01 pounds lighter then the ata's this year
> 
> ...


i can see that but it would seem if they could make a 6 pound 66 coil then they could make a 5.5 pound 66 air.

also like i said the market only has the marz 66 ata for a 180 travel adjust. it has had some flaws but the 2 i had felt great.
it would suck to lose the only 180 travel adjust fork on the market right now.

also i have turned more and more to air forks and shocks this year. the ability to tune it for the terrain by just hooking a shock pump to it is awesome. also letting family or friends use your bike isn't as big of a deal when you can set it up for them in 5 min and not have to switch coils out.

with the market going more and more towards air it seems kind of dumb to completely step away from it altogether.
just my opinion though


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

climbingbubba said:


> i can see that but it would seem if they could make a 6 pound 66 coil then they could make a 5.5 pound 66 air.
> 
> also like i said the market only has the marz 66 ata for a 180 travel adjust. it has had some flaws but the 2 i had felt great.
> it would suck to lose the only 180 travel adjust fork on the market right now.
> ...


Marz felt you would rather have the plushness of a coil shock with the weight of an air shock....keeping with that philosophy is the 2010 forks


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Marz felt you would rather have the plushness of a coil shock with the weight of an air shock....keeping with that philosophy is the 2010 forks


But this means there would be no travel adjustment on 2010 66s


----------



## liqwid (Jan 2, 2007)

So will there be any travel adjust technologies in the 55 or 66 line?


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Marz felt you would rather have the plushness of a coil shock with the weight of an air shock....keeping with that philosophy is the 2010 forks


again i understand that the coil is lighter than the current air, again that means they could have made a really light air fork.

the new line sounds great but going away from the growing air trend doesn't seem like a good direction.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

liqwid said:


> So will there be any travel adjust technologies in the 55 or 66 line?


I'm pretty sure not....it is buy either/or


----------



## liqwid (Jan 2, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> I'm pretty sure not....it is buy either/or


Not adjust between the two, just adjust travel at all (ETA, something like ATA, etc)


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

I want a 66 with ETA.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

The 2007 66 RC2 ETA is/was probably the best all around fork evaaa


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> The 2007 66 RC2 ETA is/was probably the best all around fork evaaa


Wasn't that fork like 10 pounds?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

wormvine said:


> Wasn't that fork like 10 pounds?


6.6 pounds


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> 6.6 pounds


Prove it!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

wormvine said:


> Prove it!


The 07s had the same chassis as the 06s, not the huge 38mm chassi of the 08-09s. Depending on the model (66RC2x, 66 ETA, etc) the 06-07s weighed around 6.4 to 6.7lbs.


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> I have 2 pages of notes....and about 80 pics of internals to resize about 10 pics of shims


Are these 80 pictures coming any time soon?


----------



## Simon (Nov 16, 2004)

liqwid said:


> Not adjust between the two, just adjust travel at all (ETA, something like ATA, etc)


I hope they can make a travel adjust technology for the 55 coil fork, at least bring back the ETA.


----------



## THEbeber (Dec 8, 2007)

hello 
i'm french so it's a bit hard to understand everything on this nice forum, 
but i've got the new marzocchi fabulous 888 RC3 WC 2008, and can you help me to tell me about settings properly which part buttons are made for?
so when i'm sitting on the bike (V10.....ouch! yeah), on the top left i have the RC3 button red and the black button ...
so i think that the black button is for the rebound, i'm sure for that.but the red? it sets what?
-and on the bottom left the "compression" red knob is it for high and low speed? it influate for what during the ride?
-and on the top right i can read on the red knob "mech preload" ???
can you explain to me that please?
many thanks, and if you speak french it will be lovely.
my weight is 81 kg so if i can compare on yours (your settings)....
thx


----------



## THEbeber (Dec 8, 2007)

oups i think it will be better to put this message in the support topic...
sorry
so i send it to the suppoprt topic.


----------



## Largextracheese (Feb 4, 2004)

I can tell you I own the 08 888ata wc air fork and it is such a nice fork. The thing I really like about it is how the tunable this fork is for my weight. The previous 06 888rc2x was a great fork but using springs for tuning for my weight (240) and aggressive style just did not produce the exact ride I wanted. Sufficient yes, ideal no. I spent all day today shuttling some steep gnarly pnw trails and the fork is amazing. You can tune it to be super plush off the top and not dive too far into the travel and still have a good ramp up lower in the travel. The air fork will be missed.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

Eh. I had a coil sprung 888 for 5 months, then swapped the springs out with an ata cart for 3-4 months, and now I took the ata out and am back to springs. Even as a big guy, I definitely prefer the feel of springs. Less stiction, plusher/better feel overall. The weight savings just isn't worth it.


----------



## THEbeber (Dec 8, 2007)

btell me about each knobs on the fork the functions?
thanks


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

OK im gonna bump this up, SMT you got those pics yet?


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

Nick_M2R said:


> OK im gonna bump this up, SMT you got those pics yet?


He's not allowed to post them up!


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

oh righto then


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

wormvine said:


> He's not allowed to post them up!


nah....resizing pictures now...all shim stuff is ready to post


----------



## RadiotelemetrieMoskau (Mar 13, 2008)

for years i keep saying "the only way to get me off my 06 66 rc2x is for MZ to make a revalvable 66 with full titanium Springs and hardware".

now they are making it, i am staggered. never expected that after the 08/09 ********.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

RadiotelemetrieMoskau said:


> for years i keep saying "the only way to get me off my 06 66 rc2x is for MZ to make a revalvable 66 with full titanium Springs and hardware".
> 
> now they are making it, i am staggered. never expected that after the 08/09 ********.


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: well your wish came true:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Snakes (Aug 22, 2007)

So no info about the travel adjustment yet, anyone knows if there will be 55/66 models with travel adjustment?


----------



## 69nites (Aug 20, 2008)

no travel adjust = the gayness.

looks like I better get a 66 ATA while I can.

They need to come up with something like RockShox coil uturn so I can have a 180mm adjustable travel coil fork.


----------



## RadiotelemetrieMoskau (Mar 13, 2008)

I just dont care about travel adjustment anymore.

Right now i am running the Fox 36 Talas on my bike, i hardly ever use the talas even if it is just a 3 position lever you can reach easily. I hate the feeling of the air spring. I hate the useless compression damper (which works far inferior to, i dont know, a stick of wood?)

My opinion on travel adjustments?
If the frame has you personal "bang on geometry", and you keep the front low, you just dont need travel adustment. normally i am running a 66 RC2X, it does not bob much, still manages its travel greatly, why bother with another fancy dial?

Just wait for my 66 to come back with new bushings, that damn fork allready survived 2500km with a 0,1 ton guy on top and the only thing it had was five times new oil and now finally worn bushings. iI i remember correctly, no other fork survived me that long without breaking or at least making hideous creaking noises. 

Just hope MZ get their QC sorted out, it is the only reason stopping me from ordering the 2010 model right out of the box. It would have the tools inside to make it a perfect match for my Roco (which is of course custom shimmed by me - for me - for my ride).
I never managed to get my fork to feel completely balanced with my rear end, it works superb but not perfectly balanced. the 2010 model could sort this out. 
I am still staggered.


----------



## berzerker (Mar 7, 2007)

*it's time....*

for a new fork, especially considering I can shave 6lbs.+ off the front end of my bike. plus that new 888 is SEXY.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

RadiotelemetrieMoskau said:


> I ju
> Just wait for my 66 to come back with new bushings, that damn fork allready survived 2500km with a 0,1 ton guy on top and the only thing it had was five times new oil and now finally worn bushings. iI i remember correctly, no other fork survived me that long without breaking or at least making hideous creaking noises.
> 
> Just hope MZ get their QC sorted out, it is the only reason stopping me from ordering the 2010 model right out of the box. It would have the tools inside to make it a perfect match for my Roco (which is of course custom shimmed by me - for me - for my ride).
> ...


by sept bet you buy the new 2010......it is that sweet.....if you are good at custom shimming your suspension then you will want this fork to match your Roco

picture of shim kit Marz will offer


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

Any idea on pricing of 2010 Zocchi 888 WC?


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

same as before


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

William42 said:


> same as before


Thank might be a reason for getting 09 888 ATA forks. They have the same weight as 2010 888 WCs for much lower price.
On the other hand, maybe I should start saving now so I can afford them around Jan/Feb next year 

Very confused right now


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

tatankainlondon said:


> Thank might be a reason for getting 09 888 ATA forks. They have the same weight as 2010 888 WCs for much lower price.
> On the other hand, maybe I should start saving now so I can afford them around Jan/Feb next year
> 
> Very confused right now


I would wait.....same weight but less maintenance then an air fork....go for the coil


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

It is going to be mega expensive though...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

tatankainlondon said:


> It is going to be mega expensive though...


same prices as last year and the year before.....just be a smart shopper


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

tatankainlondon said:


> It is going to be mega expensive though...


I got my "mega expensive" 888 WC RC3 for $800 on ebay, it was also not the production run with the bushing problems (green/red dots, etc). Marzocchi also makes the 888 RC3 for those who don't want shiny legs. It's a lot cheaper (the Ti spring is pretty damn expensive).

Play to pay. The top of the line RC3 WC is no more expensive than the Boxxer WC or 40 RC2, what is real cool is that you can get the same internals, still coil sprung, for a lot cheaper if you just get the RC3. If you "step down" with fox to the R you lose the adjustments.


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

Jayem said:


> I got my "mega expensive" 888 WC RC3 for $800 on ebay


We do not have such deals here in the UK. 
Well, I need to start saving pennies right now !!!


----------



## jimbvrly (Jan 3, 2007)

So...tell me about these shimz, sounds like its all the rage.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

jimbvrly said:


> So...tell me about these shimz, sounds like its all the rage.


i
f you know what you are doing you can set your fork precicely the way you want it....little softer with more ramp up at end or....just strait linear......it is awesome


----------



## Bikesair (Feb 20, 2006)

So shimming adjusts the progessiveness of the fork? Is that it?


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

Shimz = speed sensitive damping

+ shimz can set the amount of damping you want at different oil flow speeds.

End of stroke progressiveness and/or linearity is created in other ways.

P


----------

